# divorce in uae



## soniya

what law do indian couples have to follow if they apply for divorce in uae,but were married 15 yrs ago in india and who gets custody of the kids


----------



## katlino

soniya said:


> what law do indian couples have to follow if they apply for divorce in uae,but were married 15 yrs ago in india and who gets custody of the kids


According to international law, custody matters are solved according to this country's laws, where the divorce took place. I strongly suggest you get divorced in India as in UAE, the Islamic Sharia law will be used both is divorce and custody case.


----------



## jmo

*Divorce*



soniya said:


> what law do indian couples have to follow if they apply for divorce in uae,but were married 15 yrs ago in india and who gets custody of the kids


Dear Soniya,

It is always good to consult with the indian lawyers who practise in Dubai since it may include a lot of documentation required form Inida before the Court Gives the verdict and same time before considering with whom shud the kids live, lot of parameters should be considered,,,,,,,,, So better consult one of the Indian lawyers practising in Dubai--------there are a few

JMO


----------

